# Driving Lessons



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, I am not from the list of 33 Special Nations and need to take driving lessons to get a license.
Anyone for any recommendations on which institute to prefer ? I understand there are 5 - EDI, Belhasa, Galadari, Al Ahli and Dubai Driving Centre. Thee fees seem to be different
Also, is it preferable to go to one that has an office close to my place, or it doesn't matter ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like location isn't really a problem as they'll come to u or provide a company bus...

EDI I think is the most expensive of them all. and speaking from personal experience, they are sort of disorganized. and one annoying thing, hard to speak to the right people on the phone as all numbers go to the call centers and the dumbasses working there can do no more than "take down your message".... if u are lucky, u'll get a follow-up... if you are lucky. resolution to this? always going to the office - which is where location can become a problem...

weirdly enough, EDI teaches no night driving or highway driving or bad weather driving.... after u get ur licence u can go get killed on SZR all by yourself


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sea said:


> Looks like location isn't really a problem as they'll come to u or provide a company bus...
> 
> EDI I think is the most expensive of them all. and speaking from personal experience, they are sort of disorganized. and one annoying thing, hard to speak to the right people on the phone as all numbers go to the call centers and the dumbasses working there can do no more than "take down your message".... if u are lucky, u'll get a follow-up... if you are lucky. resolution to this? always going to the office - which is where location can become a problem...
> 
> weirdly enough, EDI teaches no night driving or highway driving or bad weather driving.... after u get ur licence u can go get killed on SZR all by yourself


Thanks !
I am sure others won't be much better, but my co. PRO recommended Belhasa. Let me check out. And what you say regarding location makes a lot of sense 

and no wonder the taxi drivers are such capable drivers


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Dubai driving ....even tho I've managed to get my licence from EDI ...they were a big hassle and cost a bomb....a lot of my mate got their thru Dubai driving institute .. and they recommend it ..


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck!

btw, I think EDI and Belhasa are owned by the same company?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sea said:


> Good luck!
> 
> btw, I think EDI and Belhasa are owned by the same company?


Yup, just checked the websites - Belhasa is owned by the Belhasa family, while the MD of EDI is also a Belhasa


----------

